# Betta Air Stone



## lawdog (Mar 12, 2018)

I am in the process of setting up a planted 10 gal Betta tank, my question is do I need to have a Aeration/Air Stone set up?


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

No, you don't need an airstone, a filter will work fine. If you want one that bubbles you could get a sponge filter, I have one that bubbles a lot. Bettas breathe with their mouths from the surface if they need more air, so aeration isn't necessary.


----------



## lawdog (Mar 12, 2018)

thanks


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Technically, you don't need an air stone if your filter creates *mild* surface agitation. However...Betta benefit from well-oxygenated water and seldom surface breathe in such. Also, habitats are healthier with water movement/circulation. If your filter does not create any surface agitation you might want to look into an air stone, bubble wand or a filter which does. 

It should be noted that without some agitation surfaces can become covered in an oily-looking bio-film. I don't know if trying to breath through this impacts the use of their labyrinth or not?


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I never thought about that. My filter is really strong so I actually have to split the air pump between two tanks or else my long-finned guys get blown about. I've never experienced the filmy stuff so I didn't even think about that.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I added an air stone to Saffron's tank because he is one of those that will swim under where the water is coming into the tank during water change days.
He sometimes uses the air stone as a roller-coaster ride.


----------

